

Are You Fu***** Coding Me? - A blog about Go language... - nu7hatch
http://areyoufuckingcoding.me/
Hello, some time ago I've started writing a blog about Go programming language and my transition from Ruby/Python programmer into full time Go developer. I think people interested in learning Go or looking for stuff related with distributed computing will find a lot of useful things there.<p>Cheers, nu7
======
Scaevolus
The memes are a turnoff for me.

------
william42
The censorship doesn't really work when it's in the URL.

